# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Profiel

## jaap smedes

Wie weet hoe je je profiel kunt wijzigen of een bericht verwijderen. Mail naar de redactie wordt als ongeldig teruggestuurd. Absoluut geen contactmogelijkheid!!Het lijkt wel of ik op een soort crimineel-achtige site terecht ben gekomen.

----------

